# diy glass/plastic canopy



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. 
Don't use those products.
Those covers are used to help diffuse light for a room. 
You want that layer as clear as possible to get as much light into the tank.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

tazcrash69 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Don't use those products.
> Those covers are used to help diffuse light for a room.
> You want that layer as clear as possible to get as much light into the tank.


Ditto. Use glass instead. Clear acrylic would work ok, but glass is cheaper and stiffer.


----------



## kasslloyd (May 28, 2007)

you can buy the hinges directly from dr. fosters & smith for the glass canopy's. And then get glass cut to fit your aquarium top with the hinges and assemble them yourself. Its not technically difficult....

If you didn't want the plastic hinges you could make a canopy a million different ways...


----------



## SheriffBooth (Jan 25, 2008)

Clear acrylic is available near the windows and doors dept. in Home Depot, if you're looking for that. Not that affordable, though - I think the last time I was there a 36x48 sheet was like $50, at least for the type that was stiff enough to not need bracing.


----------



## kasslloyd (May 28, 2007)

I would use glass, its more optically clear then acrylic and it doesn't yellow/cloud with age and acrylic (specifically cheap acrylic) does. Plus glass is vastly cheaper, even getting it custom cut would be cheaper in most cases....


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Here's my version of the DIY glass top a bunch of us have made:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/39236-pics-diy-sliding-glass-top.html

& the original thread that shows the outside corner edge moulding in detail:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/42194-sliding-glass-top-how.html

Tommy


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank for everyone advice. I'm going with glass. I'll post a picture of the diy hood when I'm done.


----------

